# Housing Question



## Mantis_Whisper (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a group of five Ghost mantids together is medium sized cage (moving to a larger cage soon). There's two adults (just molted), and three sub-adults. I was wondering if I should seperate them now or wait till they all molt and seperate the lone female?

I'd really like some advice, I don't want any cannibalism happening (though I never had any trouble with cannibalism with them) and I'm not sure if keeping a adult female with four adults males is a good thing. :blink:


----------



## mrblue (Apr 18, 2008)

best to seperate the males from the females now.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Apr 18, 2008)

mrblue said:


> best to seperate the males from the females now.


Alright, thank you.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 18, 2008)

...


----------

